# HFEA focus groups (paid) – have your say on donation information



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all,

The HFEA is looking to improve the information that is available for people interested in donation, to ensure that you're getting the best out of what is already out there and to help us identify what information is lacking and where.

To help us do this *we're looking for people to take part in focus groups*, to discuss their experiences.

These are beingheld in* Farringdon, central London *at the dates and times below. *Participants will be paid £50 for their time, and will have their standard travel costs reimbursed. *

Focus groups on *Wednesday 25 June*
*12pm to 2pm* for sperm donors or men thinking about donating their sperm
*3pm to 5pm* for egg donors or thinking about donating their eggs 
Focus groups on *Thursday 26 June*:
*12pm to 2pm* for people conceived with the help of donated eggs, sperm or embryos
*3pm to 5pm* for donor conception patients or people thinking about having treatment with donated eggs, sperm or embryos
*6pm to 8pm* for parents of donor-conceived people 
*If you are interested in taking part please contact our research agency*, Fluent Interaction, directly by emailing [email protected] and specifying which focus group you are able to attend.

You can also take part in our short donation information survey by visiting the HFEA website: www.hfea.gov.uk/8966.html

We hope to hear from you soon and look forward to hearing your views and developing them to help improve the quality of information available.

Tris
HFEA Communications Team


----------



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

Still places available for those who wish to participate.

Your views are really important to us and will form the foundation for some key projects to improve donation information.

Tris


----------

